# Antlers as a chew toy?



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

So I just got an elk antler to replace Eevee's nylabone, and I was wondering how safe are antlers?
Im mainly worried about her teeth. (She's 5 months old) She's using her front teeth to grind off the innards of the antler. Has anyone experienced dental damage to their dogs with antlers?


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Antlers are great chewies. We went hiking and found a deer skull with huge antlers. Yep we brought it home and dogs been chewing every since. Keeps them busy. They love it. Mya was five months when we found iit. She never has had any issues with chewing it.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Some dogs do great some don't. Mine is an incredibly powerful chewer and that is how I suspect he broke his premolar on. Broke 1/4 off of the antler and I knew something wasn't right because it made a nasty cracking sound...

From that day, I stay away from beef ribs and antlers.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Yup, Antlerz are known to crack teeth. I think they are a fine choice for some dogs but I won't get them for Jackson after I spent $1300 on dental surgery for him. Don't wanna risk him breaking anything in there. The veterinary dental specialist did not recommend them.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i think it depends on the dog. my boy gnaws/sucks he doesn't try to actually chew or break pieces off so for him i let him have antlers. if he was a power chewer i would not give them to him because i wouldn't want him trying to break pieces off break a tooth.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i think it depends on the dog. my boy gnaws/sucks he doesn't try to actually chew or break pieces off so for him i let him have antlers. if he was a power chewer i would not give them to him because i wouldn't want him trying to break pieces off break a tooth.


Exactly. I agree. Mine eat beef ribs, pork necks, deer legs. But it does depend on how your dog behaves.

I should have clarified that. Sorry.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I gave my mastiff the top half of a buck deer skull my husband harvested. Dozer was more interested in the skull part and cared nothing for the antler part. Also they are as hard as a rock. Just be careful.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Mine have antlers and love them...however, neither one of them are power chewers. They are more relaxed chewers, so I've never had a problem. And the antlers aren't really hard as a rock...they actually become kinda soft after being chewed on. I know...I've stepped on a soft gooey chewed on antler with my bare foot. LOL.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone, she's more of a gnaw-er when it comes to chew toys. I'll continue to supervise her while she's chewing and check up on her teeth every so often :smile:



luvMyBRT said:


> Mine have antlers and love them...however, neither one of them are power chewers. They are more relaxed chewers, so I've never had a problem. And the antlers aren't really hard as a rock...they actually become kinda soft after being chewed on. I know...I've stepped on a soft gooey chewed on antler with my bare foot. LOL.


I walk around the house barefoot too, I feel like I got used to stepping in gross dog-related things now, LOL!


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> Some dogs do great some don't. Mine is an incredibly powerful chewer and that is how I suspect he broke his premolar on. Broke 1/4 off of the antler and I knew something wasn't right because it made a nasty cracking sound...
> 
> From that day, I stay away from beef ribs and antlers.


How do you determine if your dog is a powerful chewer or not?


----------

